# ?'s about jon boat tournaments



## jwf2506 (Nov 22, 2012)

I have fished regular bass tournaments.I was wondering if it cost as much over all to fish jon boat as reg.bass tournament.I would think not mainly because of gas prices and entry fees.and is there a best size of jon boat for these tournaments because I will be in the market for one.does it need to be set up all electric? thanks for any info.


----------



## Bugpac (Nov 22, 2012)

As big as you can afford, if you dont fish the lakes everyday as a bunch of guys do, dont worry about being fastest guy on the water. Setup all electric, you can use a gas motor at some lakes.


----------



## jwf2506 (Nov 22, 2012)

so springing for a 1860 wouldn't be to big for all electric lakes.that way I could get on big lakes to.but i guess with a big jon boat it will take more batteries and more trolling motors to fish all electric.I'm just trying to get the right set up the first time.


----------



## Bugpac (Nov 22, 2012)

I have a 18/60, i have 4 batteries, and run a 36 volt 109 on the front. And have a 40 on the rear for loading, unloading, emergency use. My boat weighs about 1400 lbs with me in it, i do fine. I also have a 15 rude that i use, i had to prop it 10x8 but it gets the job done.


----------



## Bugpac (Nov 22, 2012)

Here is mine, Bassboy did some work on it for me, I wish i would have done it all myself. It would have been more rewarding and a bunch cheaper to build. Its a 2007 fisher "tracker built". http://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=18555


----------



## Bugpac (Nov 22, 2012)

My next project is a quick release center console and a 35 for the rear to chase stripers with.


----------



## jwf2506 (Nov 22, 2012)

that's what i'm wanting to do also is have a multi purpose boat something for the reseviors and the the big lakes too.so you say you can get a removable console?and I was thinking of maybe a larger motor but i guess you have to be able to remove it for electric only might be to much hassel with large motor


----------



## Bugpac (Nov 22, 2012)

Cant buy a removable console, I wanna design and build my own. 35 I can still clamp on, and remove fairly easy, much bigger is gonna require a bit more to move around.


----------



## LIPS (Nov 22, 2012)

jwf2506 said:


> so springing for a 1860 wouldn't be to big for all electric lakes.that way I could get on big lakes to.but i guess with a big jon boat it will take more batteries and more trolling motors to fish all electric.I'm just trying to get the right set up the first time.



Before you spend your money call me. I have a nice boat with a electric outboard you may like. 404-831-4184


----------



## spud (Nov 22, 2012)

I like the g3 1652's myself, be prepared not to be the fastest cause some guys have really gone all out. As far as a console check with the club because some Jon boat clubs do not allow you to have one.


----------



## LIPS (Nov 22, 2012)

I have a 15' 46'' alumacraft drop deck with a 70 lb bow mount motorguide. On the rear is a new 4 HP PARSUN electric outboard. 3 on board chargers. 150 quart cooler converted to a livewell. The G 3 and that 18'60'' tracker boat alone cost more then what im asking. But I understand wanting a bigger boat too.


----------



## jwf2506 (Nov 22, 2012)

yeah i'm really leaning toward a 1860 g3 to get on big water also


----------



## eagleeyecherry (Nov 24, 2012)

Just another option to look for are old bass boats with no gas motor. I came across a 1987 Winner with no gas motor, with trailer, with working livewells and lights and all that for $900. You can find these deals fairly easily. Then you can add on whatever electric motors you want on the back. It's more stable than most aluminum jon boats and offer a lot of storage and what not, I mean heck it's a bass boat. Mine is 18 ft.


----------



## Mr. P (Dec 31, 2012)

Be careful on size of the boat. Some lakes (Black Shoals) limit the boat size to 16 Ft max. That being said, a 17 or 18 Ft boat would be breaking the lake rules and might be result in a DQ if someone pushed the rule book. If there is a designator on the boat they may stop you at the gate and enforce the rule.

A 15 Ft - 16ft jon boat will suffice for 2 guys to fish. Just be sure it's 42" or wider at the bottom for stability purposes. Those 32" and 36" jon boats get a little wobbly with 2 guys standing up on the deck.

Definitely electric with up to 9.9 outboard for some lakes. Other than Julliette (25Hp) most state parks and gas motor lakes fished by jon boats have a 10Hp limit.

As for cost, the sky's the limit. You can go with the Torqeedo 4HP and their LM batteries for $8500.00, Parsun 4hp electric for $2000 or a 100# troll motor and 3 Walmart EverMaxx for $1000.

my 2c worth......


----------

